# Gaming Pc (40-45k)



## glenvarun (Aug 24, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:1)GAMING
2)Multimedia

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:40-45k(max)

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Might think of, but as of now, no.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: win 7 64bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1tb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 1080p, 20inch or 22inch.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:4-6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: This will be built by an assembler.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: In a week

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Mouse/keyboard/speakers 

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Depends actualy

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: 

Ok, i had a thread related to this ~4months ago. This is just in case theres a possible update possible.
Currently im thinking to go with,
 i5 2500(should i go with the "k" or not?)
2x4gb ram
Graphics-->560ti/6850/6870....confused between these three..


I was checking other threads and came across this config which i quite liked
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...gaming-pc-urgent-config-help.html#post1399964

however the user reports that 2months after assembling a motherboard component has burnt, which really gives me 2nd thoughts.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.3K
Intel DH67BL-B3 @ 5.4K
Corsair 4GB X 1 1333 MHz CL9 Value DDR3 @ 1.3K
Seagate 7200.12 500 GB SATA @ 1.9K
NZXT Gamma Cabinet @ 2.1K
Corsair GS600W PSU @ 3.8K
BenQ G2220 HD 1080P LCD (DVI+VGA) @ 7K
MSI HD 6950 2 GB Twin Frozr III @ 15.3K
Razer Goliathus Small Fragged Mouse pad @ 0.5K

Total 46.6K. Price can be reduced by 1.3 K by going for MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk @ 14K. If you want an UPS then get Intex 1 KVA @ 1.8 to 2K.


----------



## glenvarun (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks ...however i would be going for the 560ti
main thing left is the PSU....600w as you stated would be ideal....should i insist on Corsair....my assembler told me about iball....however i told him not to put it... since i wouldnt trust it....the same with RAM.....they generally put transcend....i still have some time left to tell him not to put transcend...any other brands in case corsair is not available....?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

Do NOT opt for transcend. They are not good brand espcially when Corsair & G.Skill is available.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

glenvarun said:


> thanks ...however i would be *going for the 560ti*
> main thing left is the PSU....600w as you stated would be ideal....should i insist on Corsair....my assembler told me about iball....however i told him not to put it... since i wouldnt trust it....the same with RAM.....they generally put transcend....i still have some time left to tell him not to put transcend...any other brands in case corsair is not available....?



If you're going with 560Ti, then choose  *MSI GTX560TI Hawk@14K.*



> 600w as you stated would be ideal....should i insist on Corsair....my *assembler told me about iball*


Stay away from el-chepo local psu.GS600 is enough for 560Ti and your whole system


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 25, 2011)

glenvarun said:


> thanks ...however i would be going for the 560ti
> main thing left is the PSU....600w as you stated would be ideal....should i insist on Corsair....my assembler told me about iball....however i told him not to put it... since i wouldnt trust it....the same with RAM.....they generally put transcend....i still have some time left to tell him not to put transcend...any other brands in case corsair is not available....?



F0r GTX 560Ti the best VFM PSU is Corsair GS600. If you go for iBall/Zebronics PSUs they will not be able to deliver the required power and due to overload (as you power requirement will be higher due to GTX-560Ti) the PSU will burnout and may even take some precious parts (like your Motherboard, HDD, RAM & GPU) too.
So, better stay away from such Local PSUs.

For RAM, if Corsair isn't available then go with GSkill RAMs. If you are unable to get GSkill then atleast you should opt for Kingston ones.

If you are unable to find Corsair products in your city, then contact Aditya Infotech. They are the official distributors of Corsair products in India. Go the link below, search for your city (or the nearest one), and then cntact for you PSU and RAM.
*Aditya Infotech Ltd. HOME Page*

If not corsair, you can order FSP PSUs from them too.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

glenvarun said:


> should i insist on Corsair....*my assembler told me about iball*....however i told him not to put it... since i wouldnt trust it....the same with RAM.....they generally put transcend....i still have some time left to tell him not to put transcend...any other brands in case corsair is not available....?



Jus ask ur assembler to STFU n do as you say..

For RAM. Corsair/gskill/kingston... DDR3 1333MHz...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 25, 2011)

glenvarun said:


> thanks ...however i would be going for the 560ti


Any particular reason for avoiding HD 6950?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

I think 560ti OCed version works better than HD 6950 right? 
Or, OP might just be a nvidia fan.


----------



## glenvarun (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, Progress info.

1) Corsair 4gbx2 ram done .
2)Corsair power supply aint available. hws Coolermaster 600w?


----------



## glenvarun (Aug 25, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Any particular reason for avoiding HD 6950?



actually my initial thing was that i'd go with a 6850 but ive increased to 560ti.
Increasing ti a 6950 would jus be a NO from ma mom :S and also the TWIMTBP advantage


----------



## Cilus (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually only Twin Frozr III version of 560 Ti can beat a Stock HD 6950 2 GB version, HAWK and Twin Frozr II can't beat the stock HD 6950.
But the overclocked and custom Cooled version of HD 6950 performs very near to HD 6970 or GTX 570 stock...Twin Frozr III is a perfect example of it. Another benefit is unlocking the HD 6950 2 GB models to HD 6970 by simple BIOS tweak.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 25, 2011)

May be he is looking for PHYSX and CUDA.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Twin Frozr II can't beat the stock HD 6950.



But the one we are referring to is 560ti Twin Frozer II/OC & is better than stock HD 6950..


----------



## mitraark (Aug 25, 2011)

Corsair 4GB X 1 1333 MHz CL9 Value DDR3 @ 1.3K  ??


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

^^No, its 1.5k.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> But the one we are referring to is 560ti Twin Frozer II/OC & is better than stock HD 6950..



Twin Frozr II 560 Ti O/C has better cooler and provides more overclocking headroom, but not better performer than HD 6950 stock at out of the box. It needs to be pushed a little further to beat HD 6950.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ It depends.. seller to seller.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Twin Frozr II 560 Ti O/C has better cooler and provides more overclocking headroom, but not better performer than HD 6950 stock at out of the box. It needs to be pushed a little further to beat HD 6950.



But the reviews say so..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> But the reviews say so..


refer to latest hardocp review i mentioned in gpu section. It uses latest drivers and dx11 games.


----------



## glenvarun (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok guys heres the stuff,
1)560ti done.
2)insisted on Corsair psu ..
3)My initial thing was that i'd go for a 6850, but now am going with the 560 ti instead. Its already kinda like an upgrade and my budget is restricting me to go further to the 6950.
4)For the Case(cm elite 430) i was checking this as an alternative, any opinion on it would be great,
Buy NZXT in India | NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

NZXT Guardian 921RB isa very good case. 
If you ask me I would prefer 921 RB than CoolerMaster HAF 922 for better value of money. So, if 921 RB is available at your area, go for it.


----------



## glenvarun (Aug 29, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> NZXT Guardian 921RB isa very good case.
> If you ask me I would prefer 921 RB than CoolerMaster HAF 922 for better value of money. So, if 921 RB is available at your area, go for it.



I did manage to find a retailer for this case, just loved the case .
Gonna place an order today. One more question,
Will the Corsair GS600 be able to handle the i5 2500k (probably o/c) and 560ti along with the 3-4fans that will be in the case?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ Yes, GS600 can handle


----------



## glenvarun (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot man


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

If you can't find NZXT Guardian 921RB at local market, then order it online. At that price range, with its look, no other case can beat it.


----------



## glenvarun (Sep 5, 2011)

hey guys thanks for all the help and suggestions, Pc under assembling  procedure, The assembler and me gonna do the assembling mostly by tomorrow or day after . ( new experience for me )

@d6bmg
hey dude, i got the Guardian ....had gone to lamington with my friends, three of us carrying the case with intervals . Got the GS600 over there too


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

^^ Congrats!! 8.2kg & 3 friends?? Cool.

Post some pics before & after assembling them.


----------



## glenvarun (Sep 6, 2011)

Sure, tomorrows the day, hes getting the gfx/mobo/cpu tomorrow, rest of the stuffs at my place.
Made quite a few changes.
Asus P8p67 pro mobo (rev 3)
asus 560ti direct cu
corsair 4+4gb ram


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

^^ So, what was the total damage?


----------



## glenvarun (Sep 6, 2011)

it costed 50-52k


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2011)

glenvarun said:


> Sure, tomorrows the day, hes getting the gfx/mobo/cpu tomorrow, rest of the stuffs at my place.
> Made quite a few changes.
> Asus P8p67 pro mobo (rev 3)
> asus 560ti direct cu
> corsair 4+4gb ram



If u r buying i5 2400, there is no point in going for P67 mobo. It is made for pairing with a K series processor for overclocking and sacrifices the display output. So if you plug a non k i5 2400 cpu on it, you can't use the Intel HD 2000 Gfx and quiksync and you will miss overclocking as 2400 is a non-K processor.


----------



## glenvarun (Sep 7, 2011)

sorry bro, i forgot to mention that the cpu is the i5 2500k , overclockin seems damn exciting


----------

